# Anyone else felt the tremors from the Iran earthquake earlier today?



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

I was sitting and doing some work and the building started to sway, and my computer chair started to rock... was awesome, although it was very minute 

Strong earthquake strikes southern Iran - CNN.com


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Yip we felt it. Went down 24 flights of stairs to evacuate.  Don't laugh, you never know... Some people were joking that it was the hadron collider doing its thing...


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I felt it as well and I work on 38th floor! We were practically tripping over ourselves trying to get out of the building!!! One of my work colleagues just got in his car and drove off - he'd decided that today wasn't a good day to meet with his maker!  Scary though!


----------



## Mocha (Jul 26, 2008)

Yup. I am working in the Trade Centre area and the whole building was evacuated!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Nope but felt 3 in Spain this year.....and not wanting to feel anymore this year, insh'allah!!!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I didn't feel it and found out about it only after a few people at work mentioned. Coming from Mexico City, sadly, earthquakes are no news for me.

However I find it very suspicious that the eartquake happen precisely today, after that bing bang wannabe thingie (the particle accelerator in Geneva) was turned on... lots of scientists clearly said that one of the dangers was that something went wrong and that if that happened, earthquakes and tsunamis and other natural disasters were likely to happen, and the creation of a black hole would follow (a black hole which eventually would wipe out the whole universe).... 

freaky stuff  hope all those scientists are just bonkers and we are still here in a month


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Well they only started it today to see if the stream of whatever flows correctly. They will be colliding particles in a months time. Then we should be concerned. I just want to say bye to y family before that happens.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

If we're gone in a month then I want to take this opportunity to say to you all......I LOVE YOU!!!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> I didn't feel it and found out about it only after a few people at work mentioned. Coming from Mexico City, sadly, earthquakes are no news for me.
> 
> However I find it very suspicious that the eartquake happen precisely today, after that bing bang wannabe thingie (the particle accelerator in Geneva) was turned on... lots of scientists clearly said that one of the dangers was that something went wrong and that if that happened, earthquakes and tsunamis and other natural disasters were likely to happen, and the creation of a black hole would follow (a black hole which eventually would wipe out the whole universe)....
> 
> freaky stuff  hope all those scientists are just bonkers and we are still here in a month


Scientist!! Me thinks that they should stick to watching Pinky & the Brain!!! No more crazy experiments!


----------

